# windowsME help



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

I haven't been here for a while; I'm at the library now! I had electrical problems and my OS ( Windows ME) got the hiccups. I finally over wrote
the OS and got things to working again, but now my software doesn't 
recognize my modem. I even bought a new one, but the computer sees a
"new PC card" and not the modem. HELP!!! I'm having withdrawal symptoms!
I'll just have to check back here for answers, since I can't check my
e-mail from a computer that doesn't have WalmartConnect installed.
Whatever did we do before these new toys? Thanks , DEE :help:


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably just a "driver" issue.

At times, the operating system does not properly recognize the newly installed device.

Although I cannot remember anything about ME, it should be a process similar to below.

- insert CD which came with modem, but do not run anything

- My Computer
- Properties
- Hardware
- Device Manager
- Right Click on the newly installed device (probably has a ! exclamation in - yellow or similar)
- properties
- driver
- update driver

At this point, you're going to browse the CD for a driver directory labelled ME.
Once you find and select the directory, just continue on and follow the instructions.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

It boils down to how old your modem is. If the modem has been replaced by you, look for the installation disc that came with the modem. It will have the driver you need on it. You also can read the identification info on the modem and go to the website of the mfg. to download the driver...of course this will have to be from another computer.
Read below first.

If the modem and winME came with the computer originally, do this: Turn off computer and unplug it. Wait a minute, so everything inside is dead. Open case while sitting or standing on a non static creating surface. Once case is open, touch metallic chassis with your hand to make sure you are discharged. Remove screw holding modem module in place. Gently pull modem out of socket. Replace modem in original slot. Close up and plug back in. By doing this, it will trigger the plug and play feature that will install a generic driver. If this fails, it will proceed to ask for a disc where the driver is located.

RF


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

If all else fails, go to: www.driverguide.com , and created a FREE account with them. Then, while logged into your driverguide.com account, search for the model of your driver. It should bring up several drivers for your model modem, find one that matches EXACTLY the model of your modem, and click "download to hard drive". Let us know how you are doing! Goodluck!


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

deedler said:


> I haven't been here for a while; I'm at the library now! I had electrical problems and my OS ( Windows ME) got the hiccups. I finally over wrote
> the OS and got things to working again, but now my software doesn't
> recognize my modem. I even bought a new one, but the computer sees a
> "new PC card" and not the modem. HELP!!! I'm having withdrawal symptoms!
> ...


I don't intend for this to sound rude, but if you want to DO anything with your computer...Windows ME needs to be the first thing to go!! Upgrade or downgrade to anything if possible! :hobbyhors


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

This statement alone shows me that 14yearpcmaker will be a valuable addition to this forum. 

Seriously, he IS right - Windows ME was rushed out the door to give the Windows acolytes something to play with and tide them over until Windows XP was finished; and because it was rushed out the door, it didn't have near the QA checkover that the other OS's have.

I'm not just saying this...my friend, who works for them, tells me this.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

personally, windows 95 is better than ME, and Windows 95 is BAD!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Best thing is to go into device manager and delete anything with a ! by it. Reboot windows, it will find the device and give you the option to tell it where to look for a driver, point it to the cd or floppy with driver on it. 

Or you can download driver off internet on another computer. If you buy another modem sometime, suggest a hardware modem. Windows or any other operating system capable of getting on the internet will recognize and be able to use it without special drivers. If you shop around hardware modem doesnt cost anymore than winmodem, but they are little more rare and it can take some searching to find one. They are easiest to find as an external serial modem, but there are internal PCI hardware modem cards and for laptops PCMCIA hardware modem cards. Nearly all usb modems are NOT hardware modems no matter what they imply on the box. Somebody asked me and I searched and searched and found exactly one usb hardware modem that I was certain was a hardware modem. You can get a serial to usb adapter that will let you use a serial modem on a computer with out a serial port. Or you can get a pci card that gives you an external serial port.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its a shame cause it is not an official version of windows, but the hacker's "tinyXP beast edition" still impresses me as the most stable best version of windows anybody has made. Very small, stable, and fast.


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

THANKS, guys! I've just gotten back to the library (rain makes for a bad driveway!) and I appreciate all the input. I had just about come to the 
conclusion of a new OS and y'all confirmed it. I have also heard bad things
about ME, but as long as it was still working...why bother? As soon as I can
find the closest place to buy some software I will sure give it a go.
Again, thanks! DEE


----------

